# Wondering what weed this is



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

I have these popping up all over the yard. I'm trying to figure out what it is so I can treat it.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks like some kind of thistle. Hit it with broadleaf herbicide, something like Speedzone would do it.


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

It looks like catsear (false dandelion). The leaves look hairy in the image and the lobes are rounded instead of pointed like a dandelion.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

wors said:


> It looks like catsear (false dandelion). The leaves look hairy in the image and the lobes are rounded instead of pointed like a dandelion.


+1 for catsear


----------

